# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: نحوه نمایش صحیح در نمایشگرهای 4K

## hamedjim

سلام به دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس
بعد از مدت ها، لپ تاپم رو با یک لپ تاپ جدید با نمایشگر 4K عوض کردم. بعد از اجرای تمام برنامه هایی که با دلفی نوشته بودم متوجه شدم اونها هم مثل خیلی از نرم افزارهای عمومی در نمایش منوها، آیکون ها، گریدها دچار مشکل هستند.
می خواستم بدونم برای رفع این مشکل باید چه کارهایی انجام داد تا قسمت های مختلف هر برنامه در تمامی نمایشگرها با مقیاس مناسب نمایش داده بشند.

Capture.PNG
تفاوت ها در زمان طراحی و زمان اجرا در شکل بالا مشخص هست.

----------


## hamedjim

این لینک ها تا حدی کمکم کرد:

Making the Glyph Property High DPI Aware for TBitBtn and TSpeedButton

Resizing TImageList Bitmaps to Fit High-DPI Scaling Size for Menus, Toolbars, Trees, etc

Delphi High-DPI Road: Ensuring Your UI Looks Correctly for TImage, TColorBox, Owner Drawn TComboBox , TStatusBar and some more

writing-and-enabling-delphi-application-to-support-high-dpi-displays-and-4k-screen-resolutions

----------

